# Mons, Capital of Culture 2015



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We took the train to the lesser known city Mons/Bergen. We spent some wonderful days in this pleasant Belgian city. Together with the Czech city of Plzeň, Mons is the European Capital of Culture in 2015.

Mons station, nowadays a construction site for a new, Calatrava designed railway station:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A very lively looking place. You don`t believe in wasting time Benonie:cheers:
Nice shots.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic Gothic rooftops.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely pictures from Mons. 

The 'Capital Of Culture' award was great for Liverpool - brought a real boost to the city. 

The new station in Mons looks to be very impressive.


----------



## louispink (Jun 6, 2013)

merci pour les photos !

juste une petite remarque pour l'image de la future gare ; il s'agit de l'ancien projet
voici la version définitive




















Benonie said:


> We took the train to the lesser known city Mons/Bergen. We spent some wonderful days in this pleasant Belgian city. Together with the Czech city of Plzeň, Mons is the European Capital of Culture in 2015.
> 
> Mons station, nowadays a construction site for a new, Calatrava designed railway station:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos Ben :cheers:

(Mons) Its your home town?


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh amazing. Mons really is one of the most beautiful towns in Belgium. That should say a lot because the competition is really strong!
Nice pictures. I know that there will be more since you covered only a very small part of the town so far. 

^^ I'm pretty sure that Benonie does not live in Mons. But Belgium is small and very varied so it's not so odd that we can make day trips to different stunning places whenever we want. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't live in Mons -unfortunately- but in the northern part of Belgium. A smaller city 20km west of Ghent and 25km east of Bruges, 2 other beautiful cities.

But even as distances in Belgium are short, a daytrip to Mons is too tiresome and difficult from where I live. You should take the first trains via Ghent and Brussels to Mons and the last ones back.

So we stayed there 2 nights, enough to explore the city center of this wonderful town. 



paul62 said:


> You don`t believe in wasting time Benonie.


Life's to short and this world is to beautiful to waste time, Paul...


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

I stayed in Mons for a couple weeks back in 2001.. charming little city. <3 Belgium!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

charming city and the train station is just wickedly beautiful.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And way too expensive according to many people, including the new CEO of the Belgian railway compagny NMBS.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Calatrava is not really known for being frugal. :shifty:

But at least the buildings are great most of the time. Maybe a bit too similar.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

impressive pictures and the city is really deserving for that title.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree! It's a great cultural spot nowadays.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this is one charming city and it would be a pleasure to look around and see the cultural side too.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots...you've been to many places I envy you.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

ultra beautiful......rich in culture and architecture.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice city


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates from Mons :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Mons has entered my agenda.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It should be, ikops!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Definitely interesting.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always nice to see cobbled streets.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Hipsters are everywhere these days!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Always nice to see cobbled streets.


There are a lot of cobbled streets in old Belgian towns. Aesthetically beautiful, but difficult to cycle on.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful, this must be one of those cities not destructed from the onslaught of WWII.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

In Belgium, most cities were saved from total destruction during WOII. Of course there was some major damage in harbour cities like Ostend and Antwerp, but not as bad as Rotterdam, Warszaw, Hamburg or Le Havre and many other cities.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Love that old street.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

When I was a young guy, a lot of Belgian old street looked like this. This street has escaped gentrification untill now.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update^


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks very laid back, and pleasant.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

paul62 said:


> Looks very laid back, and pleasant.


It's a very enjoyable place. In the late afternoon, evening and night, the terraces fill up quickly and everyone looks happy and relaxed. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Enjoyed both town & photos. I love old European towns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:What a shot!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> It's a very enjoyable place. In the late afternoon, evening and night, the terraces fill up quickly and everyone looks happy and relaxed. :cheers:


Ha! I can imagine why. )))
great shots!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hainaut is a heaven for beer lovers, with lots of small, artisanal breweries. :cheers:



paul62 said:


> :applause:What a shot!


Thanks Paul, I love that one too. It's an art installation in a hut, based on a painting of Vincent Van Gogh, who lived in the area once. The mirrors reflect an almost real life 19th Century working class diner scene, hanging on the ceiling. Complete with conversation and eating sounds.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Mons :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Going up the hill to the beautiful restored, UNESCO-listed belfry:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

great thread, Mons looks even nicer than when I was last there


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I suppose the city underwent a real transformation and refurbishment in anticipation of Mons 2015.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We were there the first day the Belfry tower reopened to the public. Despite the clouds, the views were great:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

BAM, the new Museum of Fine Arts:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder how successful the capital of culture year has been for Mons?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think it will turn out very positive for the city. Until last year Mons was an almost unknown city, even in the north of Belgium. It was just another poor, gritty Walloon town. Now thousands of people visited and discovered the city, which underwent a real transformation.

All the reactions I've heard so far, were very positive.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost the end of 2015, almost the end of our visit to the beautiful cultural capital:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Mons


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Christosè :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good looking, very nice updates from Mons


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Christos! Much appreciated.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

It's funny, this city has the same flag Peru.


----------

